# Suns sign Yuta Tabuse



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/afp_sports/view/105238/1/.html



> TOKYO : Yuta Tabuse has signed for the Phoenix Suns, boosting his hopes of becoming the first Japanese to play in the US National Basketball Association (NBA) regular season, the NBA's Tokyo branch said.
> 
> The 23-year-old guard, who took part in the Denver Nuggets' pre-season training camp last year, will join the Phoenix club for the start of the season on October 10.
> 
> ...


Cool! Yuta rocks.










http://www.nba.com/suns/news/qa_tabuse_040710.html
Q&A before the summer league


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats your comparison? Michael Jordan?













Next Rick Brunson written all over him.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He's really, really small but I like the way he plays. I got a chance to see him up close in the RMR summer before last, and he was somewhat impressive. Don't see him getting any minutes, though, and I don't think he'll make the final cut unless the Suns have something planned with Eisley.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dang I can't help but to start liking the Suns now... first Nash, now Yuta! 
He'll be a 3rd string PG at best, but nice to see Phoenix giving him a chance. Maybe he can learn something from Nash.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I watched him play here in the Vegas summer league and was impressed. He is lightning fast. This just reaffirms the Suns philosophy for next season - fast and furious. Good player/person to fill the roster with.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

from http://insidehoops.com/tabuse-suns-090704.shtml

The first NBA player of Japanese descent was Wataru Misaka. A 5-7 Japanese-American guard was born in Ogden, Utah, Misaka attended Weber Junior College (now 

Weber State University), and was drafted by the New York Knicks in 1947. He played in three games in the 1947-48 season before being cut.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They already had a press conference in tokyo...



> The Phoenix Suns and Yuta Tabuse have signed a multi-year contract





> Hayashi: Yuta will be placing his home in the US, and the NBA Japan will make efforts to set up solid accesses to the team and the players especially for the media members for better interviews and coverage. Also, we plan to get a few more comments from the team and offer more information in the near future. NBA Japan would like to ask all of the media members to continue to give a warm support to Yuta. I’m sure all of you have a various requests, and please feel free to contact NBA Japan.





> And, I would like to face Shaq and actually “experience” his size.


I don't even want to imagine that.  

www.suns.com


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Suns President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo said. "Yuta will get every opportunity to make our team and perhaps this shot at the league will work out for him. He has a great feel for the game and pushes the ball up the floor extremely well. He really has the ability to electrify an audience."

This is NOT a guaranteed contract.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was about to say, I think this is a publicity stunt, because I doubt he makes the team. The last thing Phoenix needs is more perimeter players.


----------

